# GIANT ADVAMCED TCR SL,SL-O,SL TM,SL Team



## DuraAce85 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/road/2420/32341/
or
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/road/2327/32038/

Which one is the correct spec for 2009 TCR ADVANCED SL 0?

And which one is 2009 TCR ADVANCED SL TEAM?
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/road/2420/32340/
or
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/road/2327/32036/

And again which one is 2009 TCR ADVANCED SL 0?
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/road/2420/32341/
or
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/road/2327/32038/

And last,where is 2009 TCR ADVANCED SL 1?
This one?
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/road/2420/32342/


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Depends on which market you live in I guess.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Anybody have any info on the north american bikes?


----------



## akrapovic (Apr 29, 2008)

http://kozy.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=768&startRow=25

Those are all the US bikes, so I guess compare to the links above they're similar to the UK bikes.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Ah ok, too bad we don't have an Ultegra SL version of the TCR Advanced SL. I can either get the $3600 SL2 which is a little under the components I want or the $5600 SL1 which is too much bike and $. Too bad there is no $4000 Ultegra SL model........
thanks for the link


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I wonder wh none of the North American models are spec'd with Ultegra SL. The just seem to use the standard silver Ultegra.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2259/32176/

But I think its pretty interesting some of those 7900 shifters look different


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Ohh Canada gets a TCR Advanced 0...........I think I might get that depending on pricing.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

so you just dont want an isp? i think they are pimp


----------

